# Photoshop 8 using the crop tool



## wkoenig (Mar 8, 2006)

I use PS8 and would like to know if my preferences are set wrong. I try to use the crop tool, and it tells me that the scratch disks are full, and won't let me continue. Quitting and restarting does nothing. Any help would be great. I am using an eMac 1.2 g with 10.4 and 512 mg memory.

Wendy


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Howdy

I know nothing about Mac but if you get the scratch disk full message... Do you have the scratch disk on a separate drive? How much memory is set for PS?

I think I'll move this to the Mac forum for better help hopefully...

buck


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

From the Photoshop Support Page:



> A scratch disk in Photoshop is similar to virtual memory in Mac OS. For the best performance, you should set the primary scratch disk to a defragmented hard drive that is not running the OS, and that has plenty of unused space and fast read/write speeds (rather than a network drive or removable media such as a Zip drive). Photoshop requires at least 750 MB of free hard-disk space, but more is recommended. The OS volume should contain at least 20 GB of free space to ensure the virtual memory system has plenty of available hard disk space. If you have more than one hard drive, it is suggested that you specify additional scratch disks. Note that RAID 0 partitions provide the best performance as Photoshop scratch disks. Photoshop CS2 supports up to 64 exabytes (EB) of scratch disk space on a total of four volumes. (An EB is equal to 1 billion gigabytes.)


Hope that helps.


----------



## wkoenig (Mar 8, 2006)

I just have one hard drive, 1.2 gig, not partitioned. The memory is set to 53% or 226MB. Thanks for your replies.


----------

